# Does all attic space have to be accesible?



## Pcinspector1 (Sep 28, 2010)

Second story with habitable space, roof line prevents the whole attic area from being used. Question do you have to have access to those side area's? Only NM running to ceiling lights on the first floor.


----------



## Mule (Sep 28, 2010)

In my opinion it does not have to be accessible unless the space is at least 30" in height.


----------



## globe trekker (Sep 28, 2010)

Pcinspector1,

From Section R807 in the `06 IRC. *R807.1 Attic access. *

"Buildings with combustible ceiling or roof construction shall have an attic access opening to

attic areas that exceed 30 square feet (2.8 m2) *and* have a vertical height of 30 inches

(762 mm) or more.

The rough-framed opening shall not be less than 22 inches by 30 inches (559 mm by 762

mm) and shall be located in a hallway or other readily accessible location.........A 30-inch

(762 mm) minimum unobstructed headroom in the attic space shall be provided at some

point above the access opening............See Section M1305.1.3 for access requirements

where mechanical equipment is located in attics."

.


----------



## fatboy (Sep 28, 2010)

gt has it nailed......


----------



## Robert Ellenberg (Sep 28, 2010)

And if it falls below the size requirement, be sure there are not any electrical junction boxes--I inevitably see them in these spaces.


----------



## GHRoberts (Sep 29, 2010)

These are side walls where the roof is coming down to the eaves. It is possible that their might be 36" of height near the sidewall (in the concealed space) but provide no unobstructed head room. A 12/12 roof would drop from 36" to 30 within 6" of the access, and then down to 24" within a foot. Hardly unobstructed headroom, but a space requiring access.


----------



## georgia plans exam (Sep 29, 2010)

Ok. Would it be fair to calculate the area where the height is 30" or more and if it is less than 30 sq. ft. not require an access? Just thinking out loud here.

GPE


----------



## jar546 (Sep 29, 2010)

access, not accessible


----------



## globe trekker (Sep 29, 2010)

gpe(s) asked:



> *Ok. Would it be fair to calculate the area where the height is 30" or more and**if it is less than* *30 sq. ft. not require an access? Just thinking out loud here.*


It depends! There could be enough room to have equipment up there, whichwould require access to it.

BTW, if someone were to install *ONLY* an air admittance valve; on a vent line, up in that

"less than 30 sq. ft in attic area, but is 30" or greater in headroom height", would you

require an access to that piece of mechanical equipment? What about a light? ...or

an electrical receptacle, ...or a compliant walkway?

In this AHJ, we DO consider the AAV's to be a mechanical piece of equipment.

See Section M1305.1.3 for access requirements where mechanical equipment is located

in attics."

.


----------



## peach (Sep 29, 2010)

AAV's are mechanical equipment.. access required.

If any part of the concealed space has a height of 30", but under 30 sf.. no access.. except for mechanical equipment (which could be any kind of valve or JB)..


----------

